# is it possible to use heat press on dry fit shirts?



## shane

Hi everyone!

Is it possible to use a heat press on dri-fit shirts?

I have a client who wants to print on dri-fit shirts and the ticket on the shirt says "do not iron" so I'm not sure if I can use the heat press. 

For this client, I want to print vinyl at about 160-degree celsius(about 320 Fahrenheit) but I would also like to know if I could use it at a higher temperature and if I could print jet pro soft stretch transfer paper on the dri-fit shirt. I would be grateful for any information.


----------



## Naga

I tried google and found this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-inks/t69948.html


----------



## shane

Naga said:


> I tried google and found this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-inks/t69948.html


thanks but there is nothing there on heat pressing the garment or heat press temperature. also nothing about flock/flex print or jet pro sofstretch transfer paper.


----------



## vctradingcubao

We've done it using a laser opaque transfer paper. I think light transfers and vinyl flex transfers should work also. We started with a lower temperature and less dwell time as we normally do on cotton tees.


----------



## proworlded

That should not be a problem. 160c is a fairly low temperature and should not harm the fabric.


----------



## wolfmanspike

I only print dri-fit shrts. I have never had any problems with either stock transfers or inkjet papers when used according to normal application instructions but some come out nicer than others (some are softer, others look more "screen printed"). All of the transfers hold up wel (even 30 year old vintage ones). Clearsoft papers work well but you need to cut the image out finely and that can take time. 

The only issue I have is that the press leaves a "press mark" on the shirt in the shape of the platen that does NOT wash out like on cotton or 50.50 shirts. The mark can be reduced by reversing the shirt and pressing the tail end so that the pressings overlap. The collar area also needs to be smooth before you go down with the platen or the heat/pressure will press permanent wrinkles in the collar.

The reason dri-fit shirts are marked "DO NOT IRON" is because most home irons can get hot enough to melt the shirt if you hold the iron in one place long enough (only a few seconds). The 400-degrees necessary to print heat transfers is just below this threshold so be sure the temperature does not go over 400-410 degrees F. I know about this because I have melted a few before...

The brand of dri-fit shirt also matters. Lesser expensive ones work just as good as the name brands- in fact maybe a bit better.


----------



## Nick Horvath

To add, make sure that you select a heat applied vinyl that is thin, stretchable, and bonds well into the fabric to match the feel of the performance wear fabric.


----------



## BWD

I ve been using the Electric vinyl and the fashion lite on dri fit style clothing and yoga apparel for over a year. Any athletes that we sponsor we use the vinyl , since its usually a one off at the time, never had a problem with any of it. Also printed on gym bags and other style bags for them too.


----------



## phatpig

Has anyone pressed rhinestone transfers onto dri-fit? I'm getting scorch marks and when I decrease the temp to 325 and decrease the pressure the stones aren't adhering to the garment.


----------



## angle

That should not be a problem.


----------



## jean518

Yes, I have pressed rhinestones on them with no problem. Looks great!


----------



## phatpig

jean518 said:


> Yes, I have pressed rhinestones on them with no problem. Looks great!


What settings did you use?


----------



## jean518

I used 315 F for 5 sec to preheat, 15 seconds cool completely, peel, and repress for 5 sec. Med pressure. I cover with parchment paper. I also put a pillow inside or teflon to keep the glue from possibly leaking through and sticking the shirt together. Does not normally happen but not about to take the risk. Also keeps from getting the rhinestone impressions on the back of the shirt.


----------



## NSDdesign

Digging this thread back up.

Can anyone give me an exact material I can use on some dryfit garments I have an order for? I'm kind of new to this. They want to do some names and numbers, so I'll be cutting them, just need to know the right material.

Thanks!!

I can not print on this material with my GT541, correct?


----------



## Hegemone

Thermoflex plus. Wipe the area to apply to with rubbing alcohol. Make sure to let it dry. This is for 100 percent poly dryfit. Got the info direct from specialty materials and it worked like a charm.


----------



## dicco22

is the normal 20-30 second heat time appropriate?


----------



## tammygraphics

I have heat pressed dry fit using thermoflex before. I need to place another order from Stahls and I love the fashion film. So- I need more help!!

I have black dry fit shirts with a black and red layered front and red numbers on the back. On black will I run into a lot of dye mitigation problems with the red using fashion film? Will thermo-film be too thick? I read a lot of comments about the thermofilm that it is very thick. 

Can I layer fashion film for the black and put the red in thermo film on top of it so I don't get terribly thick?

What is the thickness of thermofilm compared to sisser/ thermoflex?

Tammy


----------



## idrivegood

Reading responses here and getting a good idea of what I need to try, but I am going to ask for specific info just in case someone had done this before. I want to iron on (home iron) an image I have printed on a transfer at home. I need to know: 
1. What kind of transfer paper should I be getting? 
2. What steps should I take to insure I don't melt my shirt?
3. Any other tips you can give to help me out.

Thank you!


----------

